# Filter for tank water



## lfc_ozzie (31/12/17)

Hi guys, 

Just moved to a place with only tank water, would something like this be good to just filter out all the sediment? http://puretec.com.au/phone/ct15-counter-top-water-filter.html
Need something easy to install and preferably connects to tap. 

I'll be boiling it anyway so just looking at cleaning the water of any particles, it does already come out crystal clear already, but do notice a little sediment, odd grain of something in sink after washing up. 

With the boiling and cube chilling I'd be surprised if any lived in it. Mainly just after clean water with no sediment, heavy metals etc.

Also going to presume the profile is pretty neutral And dont really want a RO system due to the waste and time. 

Cheers guys


----------



## Danscraftbeer (31/12/17)

I have a Pure Water Sytems filter that looks like the same housing. Had it for 3 years now and wouldn't look back although I'm filtering melbourne tap water through it. Change filter every 12 months at around $130 I think. It rates higher than RO filtering. https://www.purewatersystems.com/


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (31/12/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> . https://www.purewatersystems.com/



_Proud sponsor of:

the American Association of Naturopathic Physicians

and

American Chiropractic Association._[/QUOTE]

And they evidently hold themselves to the same standards of scientific rigour


----------



## Danscraftbeer (31/12/17)

Really? I was under the impression that their filtered water does get tested properly. Of course their style picture on the web site can be a little off putting like with many self claiming purists. I'm all open to better recommendations for the standard kitchen situations though. You mean their filter is all bullshit?  Given its a cartridge holder I can get a better brand filter for it?


----------



## MartinOC (31/12/17)

lfc_ozzie said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just moved to a place with only tank water



You say that like it's a detriment. SERIOUSLY, it's an absolute blessing!

You have a completely blank canvas to play with.


----------



## lfc_ozzie (31/12/17)

MartinOC said:


> You say that like it's a detriment. SERIOUSLY, it's an absolute blessing!
> 
> You have a completely blank canvas to play with.


Haha no i realise that after reading, just need to work out best way to use the water


----------



## Danscraftbeer (31/12/17)

KISS theory is good. I fussed a lot over water chemistry for AG brewing. I start with basically blank water. Melbourne tap water is very soft. Filtered is even softer closer to blank. I've fallen back to real basics for water additions. Some people do no water additions at all.
20lt brew: minerals added to mash water.
3g Gypsum 
1g Calcium Chloride
1g Epsom Salts 

You could just get away with 3g Gypsum.


----------



## Garfield (31/12/17)

Most of the guys i grew up near use a three part filter system. Coarse (sand) filter at the tank which is durable and reused after each occasional clean out. Next is an inline sediment filter before the house which requires regular cleaning. Then at the kitchen sink is the sanitizing filter like yours. If you rely on that last one alone you'll be replacing it very frequently


----------



## lfc_ozzie (1/1/18)

Garfield said:


> Most of the guys i grew up near use a three part filter system. Coarse (sand) filter at the tank which is durable and reused after each occasional clean out. Next is an inline sediment filter before the house which requires regular cleaning. Then at the kitchen sink is the sanitizing filter like yours. If you rely on that last one alone you'll be replacing it very frequently



Really only looking to filter water for brewday, don't drink the tap water yet, currently only using for everything but consumption. So really just want a basic filter to remove the sediment, will get a good boil anyway so doubt anything will survive.


----------



## mabrungard (4/1/18)

Tank water should be fine for brewing since the brewing process ultimately sanitizes it. But if you wanted to drink raw tank water, you might want to filter it first. In the water treatment industry, we talk about '3 Log' removal of the microbes from the water to make it suitable for public water systems. That means a 1000 time reduction in microbes. Polymer treatment with sand filtration is a standard method for achieving 3 Log removal. 

If your water is visibly clear, you can use a cartridge filter with a 0.5 micron or smaller rating to produce a 3 Log removal. That filter should last a decent amount of time since the water doesn't have visible sediment in it (its clear). If the water is cloudy, then you could insert a coarser filter (say 10 to 20 micron) upstream of the fine filter. You'll need to plan on replacing the coarse filter on a more frequent basis.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/1/18)

Talk to Brownie at https://www.clarencewaterfilters.com.au/

They also have beer filters and a mother load of John Guest stuff

* Not affiliated, but he is a good bloke who wont rip you off and really knows his stuff. Rides with our BMX club so must be a great bloke. Mention that you now Stu from the BMX club and get charged double


----------



## Garfield (4/1/18)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Talk to Brownie at https://www.clarencewaterfilters.com.au/
> 
> They also have beer filters and a mother load of John Guest stuff
> 
> * Not affiliated, but he is a good bloke who wont rip you off and really knows his stuff. Rides with our BMX club so must be a great bloke. Mention that you now Stu from the BMX club and get charged double


I thought Ducatis had motors


----------



## Dave70 (5/1/18)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Talk to Brownie at https://www.clarencewaterfilters.com.au/
> 
> They also have beer filters and a mother load of John Guest stuff
> 
> * Not affiliated, but he is a good bloke who wont rip you off and really knows his stuff. Rides with our BMX club so must be a great bloke. Mention that you now Stu from the BMX club and get charged double



If Brownies wifes name is Sharon, then my wife is kind of, in a non blood way, related to their family. 
Small world n all that shit..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/1/18)

Guess what Dave.....Guess what her name is. You can have the first guess for free


----------



## Dave70 (5/1/18)

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> _Proud sponsor of:
> 
> the American Association of *Naturopathic Physicians*
> 
> ...



And they evidently hold themselves to the same standards of scientific rigour[/QUOTE]

Well, _you _may be genetically predisposed to process Acetaldehyde, but personally I find a caffeine infused colonic irrigation most invigorating the morning after a night of overindulgence..


----------



## Dave70 (5/1/18)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Guess what Dave.....Guess what her name is. You can have the first guess for free



Erm...Melissa?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/1/18)

Dave70 said:


> Erm...Melissa?



Almost. You got the S & A right....but none of the other letters

I will ask him if he knows Dave the plumber


----------



## Dave70 (5/1/18)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Almost. You got the S & A right....but none of the other letters
> 
> I will ask him if he knows Dave the plumber



Every second plumber is named Dave. He probably knows fifteen at least.
More like Sharons brothers stepdaughters husband. 
Been about eleven years since we've seen them. I'm sure he'll remember straight away..

Sorry for the OT.

Brewed for seven years on tank water excursively. My beers are ******* super awesome, The gum tree tannin infusion really gives an edge to brown ales.


----------

